# A new member



## senator (Jul 25, 2017)

I am a new member here from Ghana, I have research free masons for sometime and I don't know whom to contact. Can anybody help me get in contact with someone member here in Ghana. 
Thank you. 
Email : samuelamoahduodu@yahoo.com
mobile or whatssap : +233-244-492-408
I am hoping to anybody to help me out.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 25, 2017)

Take a look here....

https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/becoming-a-mason-in-ghana.20334/


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 25, 2017)

Wow! Masonry seems to be getting very popular in Ghana! Good luck!


----------



## senator (Jul 27, 2017)

please can anybody help me get in touch with a grand master here in Ghana.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 27, 2017)

Can we block ghana ip addresses?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 27, 2017)

I get that english is not thekr language but they've got to have a translator of some sort or they wouldn't be able to reply to the messages that we do Post. They don't read any of the thread that they post on they just see Ghana and think oh they know something about how to become a Mason and Ghana so they post on it it's really annoying

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (Jul 27, 2017)

*Source: http://ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups*
*DISTRICT GRAND LODGE OF GHANA*
*District Grand Master*
Isaac O. Hood

*District Grand Secretary*
Dennis K.Y. Vormawor

*Address*
19 Anum Road
West Adenta
Accra
Ghana

*Postal Address*
PO Box CT 2774
Cantonments
Accra
Ghana

*Tel:* [233] (0)302 669250
*Fax:* [233] (0)302 674029


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I get that english is not thekr language but they've got to have a translator of some sort or they wouldn't be able to reply to the messages that we do Post. They don't read any of the thread that they post on they just see Ghana and think oh they know something about how to become a Mason and Ghana so they post on it it's really annoying
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



I tend to agree with you.

I have replied to several private messages requesting assistance that are similar to the ones placed into open forum, not one of them has so much as contributed a "thanks". Seems suspiciously bot-like.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## bornandRAISEDinAL (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm all about assisting a Brother or any person in need of assistance, but if Freemasonry is really something these guys are seeking the effort will be put forth (in that country or jurisdiction).  I've seen some of the guys here( in the states) post useful info, that is accessible to anyone.  At this point its seek and ye shall find !

Just my thoughts.


----------

